# Has anyone had anal polyps removed surgically?



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

I have IBS and recently had a colonoscopy. Thedoctor found that what I thought was hemmroidswas actually a large polyp in my anus. He couldnot remove it during the procedure. I am seeinga surgeon on Monday and I am terrified. Has anyone else had surgery like this and was itpainful? Did they put you to sleep to do thesurgery? I have been sick with diahrea for over6 weeks, had numerous tests and lost 16 pounds.I can't handle another thing to stress about.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I had 5 internal polyps removed during a colonoscopy (ouch) and then had to go under general anesthesia to have an anal tumor or polyp removed. It was a painful recovery but all the polyps were benign. Good luck. Tiss


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for wishing me luck, I will need it. CanI ask you, did you have to 'empty yourself out'for the surgery like you did for the colonoscopy?Did you have a lot of bleeding afterward? Howlong before you were able to walk, drive etcwithout pain? Were bowel movements painful fora long time? you are the only person I can askand I can't tell you how terrified I am over this.Thanks


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

maxson, I e-mailed you. I write more tomorrow about my experience.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Well, I didn't have polyps removed, but I would bet that the surgery I had would be similar.I had an anal fistula. It was not nearly as bad as I imagined being, and the colo-rectal surgeon I had helped disuade any fears I had.My surgery was as an outpatient. I went into the hospital, they came and talked to me to tell me how my day was going to go...right before they wheeled me back, they added something to my IV. I was teasing and chatting with the people wheeling my bed back, I remember them telling me to move over onto the surgery bed and roll to my stomach, and that is all I remember until I woke up in the recovery room.My recovery was a week or two, and I was better than I had been in some time.Very little bleeding, some pain when emptying my bowels the first time or two...and some of that was in my head.I say, relax...ask a gazillion questions, and go on with the surgery. If you have any questions, please let me know. As I understand it, I was not completely knocked out [like with ether or like for a big time surgery] and so I came around quicker, and was able to function for the rest of the day, although groggily!Karen


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

Karen, Thanks so much for the info. Just knowingthat I won't know what is going on during thesurgery really helps. I am such a worrier and Icreate these crazy scenerios in my mind. I wasso worried about the colonoscopy too and when itwas all said and done I didn't remember a thing.People like to tell horror stories and then Ialways expect the worse. I know I'll feel muchbetter once it's all over and I'm healed. It'sjust fear of the unknown and just getting throughit. I wish I were a stronger person.Thanks again.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I had a tumour removed from my anus some years ago so forgive me if my memory doesn't give you all the details you want. First,I had heavy duty sedation so I was completely out. I was wheeled into the surgery room and woke up in recovery. I do not remember if I used the same prep as a colonoscopy. It seems to me that maybe I had to use a few enemas the day before and then of course I could not eat anything the day before either. The recovery was not too pleasant but the worst pain was over in 3 or 4 days. I would say the main thing is to make sure (your doc will tell you this I'm sure) is not to strain at all with a BM because there are stitches. My Dr. gave me lots of MOM and I think even a laxative to take the 1st week or 2. He wanted everything running through me with no chance of straining. I took lots of pain pills for a few days and it helps. I also would recommend using a wonderful lotion called Balneol. It is a cleansing lotion for the perianal area. I used a Q-tip to apply it and it was SO soothing. I got it at the drugstore per my Dr.'s instructions. I do not remember much bleeding, maybe just a little. I was OK within a couple of weeks. Please e-mail me if you wish. GOod luck! You will make it through this! Tiss


----------

